# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Einkommen beim Zahnarzt?
Hallo

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung entweder Zahnmedizin und Humanmedizin zu studieren. Von den Vor- und Nachteilen beider Studiengnge habe ich schon viel gehrt. 
Wo ich bislang nicht so viele Informationen habe, ist bezglich dem Verdienst bei Zahnmedizinern. Mit wieviel kann man realistisch rechnen, direkt nach dem Studium und einige Jahre spter. Wieviele Stunden in der Woche ist die Arbeitsbelastung?
Weiss jemand von euch, wieviel eine eigene Praxis kostet?
Es wre schn, wenn jemand Infos dazu htte. 

Gruss
Karl

----------


## Smibo

Das ist immer das groe Geheimnis.

Soweit ich weiss verdienen Zahnmediziner etwas besser als die Humanmedizin, so im Schnitt um die 4000- 5000Euro.
Junge Assistenzzahnrzte verdienen in Uni Kliniken um die 1500- 2000Euro.

Eine Zahnarztpraxis drfte unter 500.000 Euro nicht zu kriegen sein. 

Auch von den Arbeitszeiten gehts bei Zahnmedizinern etwas humaner zu. 
Wir haben keinen Bereitschaftsdienst, und wenn doch dann vielleicht einmal im Monat, und arbeiten unseren 8 Stunden /Tag in der Praxis.
Das Studium selber ist leider zum Teil der grte Horror berhaupt. Um die 45 Stunden Uni in der Woche und die Tausend Klausuren und Krankenberichte im Semester sind normal. Hinzu kommt noch das extrem teure Studium (soweit ich weiss das teuerste Studium berhaupt) Da solltest du auch um die 10.000Euro frs Studium bereithalten (nur fr Materialien und Nutzungsentgelte) 

Zahnmedizin sollte einem Spa machen ansonsten lohnt es sich nicht das Fach anzufangen. Dann wrd ich dir eher Humanmed empfehlen, wo es allgemeiner zugeht und wo das Studium nach dem Physikum ein Traum ist.

Bis denn

Smibo (Zahni)

----------


## milz

> Da solltest du auch um die 10.000Euro frs Studium bereithalten (nur fr Materialien und Nutzungsentgelte)


Wute ich gar nicht, da das so teuer kommt.   :Oh nee...:   Hammer!
Ohne reichen Papi geht da wohl nix?

Aber Humanmedizin ist eh schner.   :bhh:   :Love:

----------

Hallo Smibo!
Also eins versteh ich nicht.Unter 500.000 Euro ist deiner Meinung nach keine Praxis zu bekommen,aber der Zahnarzt Alltag soll keinen greren Umfang als 8 Stunden haben.
Wie lange soll denn der Zahnarzt die Praxis abarbeiten bei deinen veranschlagten Stundenumfang und sowie Praxiskosten.Wte nur zu gerne in welchem Semester du bist.

----------

Ups,sehe schon 7.Wundert mich umso mehr.Na dann viel Spa beim abarbeiten und nur so ne arrogante Bemerkung meinerseits,im 7.Semester sollte man schon ein wenig besser informiert sein.(Kieferchirurg,Praxiskosten und Umfang etc.)

----------


## Neujahrsrakete

Hallo Du unregistriertes Wesen,

1: bitte registriere Dich, falls Du ernsthaft diskutieren willst
2: stnkere nicht an qualifizierten Antworten herum

----------

Ich habe nicht vor grundstzlich herumzustnkern,aber ich finde es wichtig ,dass man Leute die sich fr Zahnmedizin interessieren nicht sofort abschreckt.Schlielich ist doch eine Zahnarztpraxis auch schon fr 250.000 Euro definitiv(neu)zu bekommen und das nicht irgendwo in der Pampa sondern auch im Grostadtgebiet.Desweiteren fand ich die Zielsetzung 8 Stunden tglich zu arbeiten ein bischen tief gegriffen,falls man diese 500.000 Euro Praxis abzahlen mchte.

----------


## Froschknig

> _Original geschrieben von Smibo_ 
> *Dann wrd ich dir eher Humanmed empfehlen, wo es allgemeiner zugeht und wo das Studium nach dem Physikum ein Traum ist.*


wer hat Dir denn DEN Bren aufgebunden ???   :bhh:

----------


## Sternchen983

Also 10 000 Euro frs Studium find ich schon echt heftig!Ist das wirklich so viel???Und wofr braucht man das denn?

----------


## Smibo

> _Original geschrieben von Unregistered_ 
> *Ups,sehe schon 7.Wundert mich umso mehr.Na dann viel Spa beim abarbeiten und nur so ne arrogante Bemerkung meinerseits,im 7.Semester sollte man schon ein wenig besser informiert sein.(Kieferchirurg,Praxiskosten und Umfang etc.)*


Werd hier nicht gleich unversch&auml;mt. 
Vielleicht wrdest du mal einen zahn&auml;rztliche Zeitschrift aufschlagen und dir dann mal die Preise einer neuen Zahnarztpraxis anschauen. Unter 500.000Euro kommst du nicht weg.

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einem Zahnarzt der Oralchirugie, einem Facharzt fr Kieferchirugie und einem Arzt der Mund-, Kiefer- und Gesichtschirugie. Vielleicht solltest du dich erst einmal n&auml;her erkundigen anstatt irgend einen Mll zu verbreiten.

http://www.dgkfo.de/wbo/wbo_brandenburg.pdf

----------


## Smibo

> _Original geschrieben von Sternchen983_ 
> *Also 10 000 Euro frs Studium find ich schon echt heftig!Ist das wirklich so viel???Und wofr braucht man das denn?*


Ja leider   :Hh?:   Natrlich ist es aber nicht in jeder Uni so heftig. Soweit ich weiss kann man im Osten fast kostenlos studieren und hier im Westen (ich studiere in Bonn) sind die Kosten um  den Dreh.   :grrrr....:

----------


## Martin R.

Hallo Smibo!Welchen"Mll"verbreite ich?

Mir ist nicht ganz klar was der Link,jetzt sollte aber vielleicht solltest DU dich besser informieren.Bei deinem Fachzahnarzt fr Kieferchirurgie(wie in dem Link angegeben)handelt sich es um eine Bezeichnung aus der DDR,welche es jetzt nicht mehr gibt.Diese Herrschaften haben nach der Wende die Erlaubnis bekommen ihren Beruf ohne Einschrnkungen weiter auszufhren.

Keiner hat bestritten,dass es einen Unterschied zwischen Oralchirurgie(Zahnmedizin) und MKG Chirurgie gibt.
Aber ich bleibe dabei:Kieferchirurg(Im Volksmund) und MKG Chirurg ist ein und dasselbe.
brigens ich lese Zahnrztliche Zeitschriften(Meine Mutter ist Zahnrztin),also mchte ich doch mal behaupten,dass sie schon wei wieviel ihre Praxis gekostet hat.Es ist mir auch noch nie aufgefallen,dass z.B in der ZM(,irgendwelche Angaben zu den Praxiskosten gemacht wurden. Das die Kosten fr eine Praxis in den letzten Jahren gestiegen sind ,steht auer Frage,aber trotzdem kann man wie gesagt,natrlich abhngig von den Behandlungseinheiten(also nicht gleich zu Beginn der neuste Kavo Stuhl und nicht gleich ein Laser locker fr 250.000 Euro eine neue Prxis bekommen.Und der 8 Stunden Tag ist ja wohl eher Utopie bei einer Veschuldung von 500.000 EUR+laufenden Kosten.Oder wie erechnest du dir dein Stundeneinkommen?

Martin

----------


## NoUse4@Name

Also da ich ja auch ein Zahni bin..( ein gaaanz kleiner ahnungsloser) schreib ich doch auch ma was dazu...
Eigentlich binich ja ziemlich unbedarft in die ganze Sache reingerutscht... 
Komme aus Hannover und wollte Humanmedizin studieren..aber die wollten mich nicht..also hab ichmich zum Sommersemester in Gttingen fr Zahnmedizin beworben...und die wollten mich *froi*
Eigentlich wolllte ich nur eben den Physikschein machen (um das semester sinnvoll zu nutzen ) und dann wieder nach hannover entschwinden...
Aber Zahnmedizin hat mich dann doch irgendwie gefesselt.,,, 
Zu viel Theorie is nichts fr mich*g*
Also bin ich bei Zahnmedizin geblieben und immer wieder bin ich berrascht was noch alles so kommt*gg*

Und teuer is es echt ohne Frage! Der erste Semester hat mich wohl so mindestens ...1000  gekostet.. oder waren es DM??
Hmm alles shcon verdrngt..meine Eltern sind nmlcih keine reichen Zahnrzte oder sowas... 
Hauptsache es gibt nicht baldd auch noch studiengebhren von 500  fr jeden..dann muss ich wohl aufgeben... :Frown: 

Ich werde mich jedenfalls nciht wieder zu Humanmedizin wenden... dazu macht mir der praktische Teil im Zahnistudium zuviel....nennen wir es SPASS... 

Wenn Du Dich fr Zahnmedizin entscheidest,dann sei Dir gewiss,dass eine Menge Stress auf DIch zukommt... 
Besonders auch psychischer..wie ich finde.. aber es is natrlich alles zu schaffen...
Wrde nie wieder den TPK-Kurs vor mir haben wollen..wrde ihn auch nciht nochmal machenn*g*
Aber wenn man ihn hinter sich hat isser  eigentlich gar nciht so schlecht....

----------


## Smibo

> _Original geschrieben von Martin R._ 
> *Hallo Smibo!Welchen"Mll"verbreite ich?
> 
> Mir ist nicht ganz klar was der Link,jetzt sollte aber vielleicht solltest DU dich besser informieren.Bei deinem Fachzahnarzt fr Kieferchirurgie(wie in dem Link angegeben)handelt sich es um eine Bezeichnung aus der DDR,welche es jetzt nicht mehr gibt.Diese Herrschaften haben nach der Wende die Erlaubnis bekommen ihren Beruf ohne Einschrnkungen weiter auszufhren.
> 
> Keiner hat bestritten,dass es einen Unterschied zwischen Oralchirurgie(Zahnmedizin) und MKG Chirurgie gibt.
> Aber ich bleibe dabei:Kieferchirurg(Im Volksmund) und MKG Chirurg ist ein und dasselbe.
> brigens ich lese Zahnrztliche Zeitschriften(Meine Mutter ist Zahnrztin),also mchte ich doch mal behaupten,dass sie schon wei wieviel ihre Praxis gekostet hat.Es ist mir auch noch nie aufgefallen,dass z.B in der ZM(,irgendwelche Angaben zu den Praxiskosten gemacht wurden. Das die Kosten fr eine Praxis in den letzten Jahren gestiegen sind ,steht auer Frage,aber trotzdem kann man wie gesagt,natrlich abhngig von den Behandlungseinheiten(also nicht gleich zu Beginn der neuste Kavo Stuhl und nicht gleich ein Laser locker fr 250.000 Euro eine neue Prxis bekommen.Und der 8 Stunden Tag ist ja wohl eher Utopie bei einer Veschuldung von 500.000 EUR+laufenden Kosten.Oder wie erechnest du dir dein Stundeneinkommen?
> 
> Martin*


Du bist noch nicht mal Zahnmediziner und hast so eine groe Klappe. Sorry fr diese harten Worte, aber fang erst an Zahnmedizin zu studieren bevor du so gro ber das Fach redest.

Ausserdem, toll fr dich dass deine Mutter Zahnrztin ist....woooowwww   :hmmm...:

----------


## Martin R.

HalloSmibo!Auch wenn ich gerade erst angefangen habe,aber ich studiere Zahnmedizin.Ich finde mich nicht toll weil,meine Mutter Zahnrztin sondern habe dies nur als Beleg fr die Richtigkeit meiner Angaben benutzt(Praxiskosten).Habe auch schon genug in diesem Fach vor dem Studium gearbeitet und nicht nur  in der "Praxis meiner Mutter".Ich habe keine groe Klappe,sondern verbessere nur deinen BULLSHIT.Weise mir erst einen Fehler nach der eine Kritik deinerseits rechtfertigen wrde.Du nimmst aber noch nicht mal Stellung zu irgendwas,weil es dir vermutlich zu bld ist.Komm runter von deinem hohen Ross und akzeptier,dass du nicht umbedingt mehr weit ,was berufsbezogene Fragestellungen anbetrifft ,nur weil du in einem hheren Semester bist.Wrde mich freuen diesen Streit beilegen zu knnen und zum Kern der Sache wiederzukommen.
Martin

----------


## JoCKer

Hallo, 

also soweit ich das jetzt hier berflogen habe, konnte noch keiner
eine Antwort bezglich des Gehalts eines Zahnarztes geben.

Allerdings bin ich von dem strengen Ton der hier herrscht sehr berrascht! Also hey, das muss doch nicht sein oder?!

Mich wrde es aber auch interressieren was ein Zahnarzt nach Abzug der Betriebskosten und vor der Steuer ca. Verdient.
Im Arbeitsamt, wo in Nbg nur ein Mappe von 1997 steht, wird eine Zahl von 200.000 DM genannt, das wren durch 12Monate, in Euro gute 8000 Euro! 
Mir scheint das arg viel, die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei oder?

Jocker

----------


## NoUse4@Name

Ich habe auch keine Ahung davoon... aber da die Zeiten vorbei sind in denen Zahnrzte viel viel Geld verdient haben,das glaube ich shcon lange...
Naja..man soll das doch auch nicht nur des Geldes wegen studieren wollen! *moralischsei*

----------


## JoCKer

> _Original geschrieben von NoUse4@Name_ 
> *Ich habe auch keine Ahung davoon... aber da die Zeiten vorbei sind in denen Zahnrzte viel viel Geld verdient haben,das glaube ich shcon lange...
> Naja..man soll das doch auch nicht nur des Geldes wegen studieren wollen! *moralischsei**


da pflichte ich dir voll bei... wer nur nach der Kohle geht, begeht sieher nen Fehler...
so long..

----------


## NoUse4@Name

Und das is wirklich wahr... den ganzen Stress nur um spter reich zu sein..und dann wird man es nicht, mal...
Dssss..... nee das is nix..dann lieber gleich Manager werden*g*

Das is viel entspannter...
Obwohl mein Zahnarzt hat sich erst n roten Ferrari zugelegt und hat dann ne Praxis auf mallorca erffnet...*nachdenk*

----------


## Martin R.

Hallo Leute!
Die Angaben die Smibo zum Einkommen bei Zahnrzten gemacht sind soweit ich wei, wenn man das so pauschal sagen kann richtig.Allerdings gibt es da schon sehr groe Abweichungen.Z.B wird ein Assistenzarzt in der Grostadt bzw. in einem Ballungsgebiet schlechter verdienen,als auf dem Land,da die Konkurrenzsituation verschrft ist, genauso sieht es mit Zahnrzten aus,die ihre eigene Praxis haben.Es hngt sehr davon ab,was fr einen Patientenstamm man hat.Mit einem steigenden Privatpatientenanteil steigt auch das Einkommen.
Ebenso ist entscheident auf welchen Bereich sich die Zahnrzte spezialisiert haben.Ein Implantologe kann mit Sicherheit mehr verdienen als ein allgemein arbeitender Zahnarzt,allerdings sind die Anschaffungskosten fr die Gerte entsprechend hoch und sie rentieren sich nur bei wenn der Zahnarzt entsprechend viele Implantate setzt.So ist es nun mal schwer eine abschlieende Summe zu nennen.Auch ist es den Zahnrzten selber nicht klar,wie sie ihr Einkommen beziffern sollen,da sich sehr viel ber die eigene Praxis absetzten lt,wie z.B ein Dienstwagen und deswegen die die reale Einkommensgrenze verwischt.Dies gilt natrlich auch fr Humanmediziner,wobei sicherlich die Situation fr Zahnrzte ungewiss ist.Da es bereits eine Marktbersttigung(Im Gegensatz zu vielen Zweigen der Humanmedizin)gibt und die Frage ob der Zahnersatz privat versichert werden soll,noch nicht geklrt ist,sollte sich jeder der sich fr Zahnmedizin interresiert berlegen ob dies wirklich ein so wichtiges Kriterium fr ihn ist.Verhungern wird sicherlich kein Zahnarzt in Zukunft,aber berlegt euch gut,ob euch der Beruf wirklich Spa machen knnte,auch wenn ihr in Zukunft Abstriche beim Gehalt machen mtet.
Ich kann mir denken,dass viele Leute mit meiner Antwort nicht zufrieden sind,da sie etwas anderes erwartet haben,aber ich hoffe dass sie trotzdem etwas genutzt hat.

Martin  :hmmm...:

----------


## Smibo

Assistentszahnrzte verdienen in Uni Kliniken um die 1800Euro. Hier sind sie wesentlich besser gestellt als ihre Kollegen in freien Praxen.
Die Gehaltsspanne bei Zahnrzten mit eigener Praxis betrgt von etwa 4000-8000Euro.
Es ist ziemlicht unterschiedlich, was Zahnrzte verdienen.

Ein durchschnittlicher Zahnarzt msste um die 200Euro/Stunde an Gewinn machen, um die Kosten fr die Praxis und das Praxisteam zu decken.

Aber nicht zu vergessen:
Man studiert nicht Zahnmedizin/Medizin um sp&auml;ter reich zu werden. Zwar sollte man ungef&auml;hr wissen was man sp&auml;ter so alles verdient (denn schlie&szlig;lich will man ja auch nicht grad einige Jahre studieren um sp&auml;ter einen Hungerslohn zu bekommen), aber dennoch sollte haupts&auml;chlich das Interesse der Grund fr das Studium sein.

Apropos Geld verdienen:

Wusstet ihr dass eine Aldi Kassiererin bis zu 2500Euro/Monat an Gehalt bekommt. Mehr als ein Assistents(Zahn)Arzt, der ein langj&auml;hriges Studium hinter sich hat.

----------


## marilen

Frage an alle aber speziell auch an Martin R. und Smibo:


Hi!
Und wie sieht es dann spter mit Kieferorthopden aus??

Ich mach zwar gerade mein Abi...bzw schreibe in 3 Tagen Deutsch.......aber informieren tut man sich ja schon vorher...  :Grinnnss!: 

Also...was sagt ihr zu Kieferorthopdie??


Ist bei Zahnmedizin wirklich so viel mehr Praxis dabei als bei Humanmedizin???

Mit zuviel Theorie kann ich nmlich nicht allzu viel anfangen, auer ich darf es dann auch mal auf die Praxis beziehen.

----------


## Smibo

> _Original geschrieben von marilen_ 
> *Frage an alle aber speziell auch an Martin R. und Smibo:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Und wie sieht es dann spter mit Kieferorthopden aus??
> 
> Ich mach zwar gerade mein Abi...bzw schreibe in 3 Tagen Deutsch.......aber informieren tut man sich ja schon vorher... 
> 
> ...


Kieferorthopdie ist ein spezielles Gebiet der Zahnmedizin das man erst leider am Ende des Studiums kennenlernen darf.
Ich mach erst jetzt (8.Sem) KFO-Kurse und weiss noch gar nicht, was auf mich zukommen wird.
Ich denke, man muss sich erst alle Fcher anschauen, bevor man urteilen kann was einem gefllt.

Zur Zeit finde ich Implantologie super (mach ja auch meine Dr Arbeit darin) kann sich vielleicht aber nach dem KFO Kurs ja noch ndern ...  :hmmm...:  

Gre

----------


## Marco S.

Hallo,

ich habe beruflich sehr viel mit Zahnmedizinstudenten, Assistenzzahnrzten und Niedergelassenen Zahnrzten zu tun.

Was das Einkommen als Berufsstarter anbelangt, so kann man im Angestelltenverhltnis bei einem niedergel. Zahnarzt als Assistent etwa 1.800 bis 2.500  verdienen. Dies ist jedoch auch ganz Stark vom Standort und vom Arbeitgeber abhngig, nicht zuletzt zhlt auch eigenes Verhandlungsgeschick dazu.  Absolviert man die Assistentenzeit an einer Uni, so vedient man etwa 1.800 bis 2.000 .

Zum Thema Praxiswert folgendes: Man mu grundstzlich unterscheiden, ob man eine Neugrndung vollzieht, oder in eine Praxis als Teilhaber einsteigt. Die Praxiswerte sind daher auch recht unterschiedlich, von 100.000 bis zu 500.000 Euro ist da alles drin. Der Durchschnitt liegt wohl eher so bei 150.000 bis 250.000 Euro, auch abhngig von Bundesland und Standort. 
Der Verdienst ist jedoch gar nicht sooo schlecht, man kann damit leben...  :hmmm...:  

Gre aus dem Saarland
Marco S.

----------


## obi1985

hab da was gefunden, und das sieht doch gehaltsmig nicht schlecht aus oder? Fragt sich nur ob es auch wirklich stimmt.

Beruf im Detail 
Zahnarzt/Zahnrztin

Durchschnittsgehalt in Euro (Brutto)*: 
Gehalt nach fnf Jahren (jhrlich): 76.616-91.482 Euro

Einkommen vor Steuern, arithmetisches Mittel fr Ost- bzw. Westdeutschland im Jahr 1999

----------


## maxl2000

eine solche diskussion ist ja eigentlich nur peripher von bedeutung,
aber leider ist es wirklich so, das zahnrzte in deutschland die einzige berufsgruppe mit *seit 15 Jahren sinkendem Realeinkommen* sind, whrend jeder Malocher bei VW seine Lohnerhungen bekommt. Ok, das ist zwar gehaltsmig eine ganz andere Kategorie, aber ich denke, der Punkt ist doch interessant.

Ich glaube, wer fleissig ist - und vor allem was drauf hat - kommt sicher immer gut ber die Runden, der Wert der einen Beitrag weiter oben erwhnt wird, erscheint mir realistisch, wer gut wirtschaftet und sich ein wenig reinhngt kann aber sicher deutlich mehr rausholen.

----------


## obi1985

Das stimmt schon, aber es wurde ja hier so dargestellt, als ob eine Kassiererin bei Aldi mehr verdient als ein Zahnarzt. Klar vielleicht in den 2 Jahren als Assi, aber danach verdient man doch um einiges mehr als jemand der eine normale Ausbildung hinter sich hat oder etwa nicht? Irgendwie muss sich doch so ein Studium in dem man etwa 190000 DM verliert, gegenber jemanden der nach seinem Abitur eine Ausbildung macht, rechnen. Ich kann mir das einfach nicht vorstellen, dass man als Zahnarzt spter weniger Geld zur verfgung hat als jemand der nicht studieren gegangen ist. Ich glaube als Zahnarzt gehort man zu den besserverdienenden in Deutschland. Oder ist das wirklich nur eine Fiktion?
Klar steht Geld nicht an erster stelle, aber meiner Meinung nach direkt an zweiter ;) Und wer mir sagt, dass Geld ist unwichtig, der lgt.

----------


## flopipop

zu diesem thema solltest du user schnalle befragen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freeman

Ich glaube, wer fleissig ist - und vor allem was drauf hat - kommt sicher immer gut ber die Runden, der Wert der einen Beitrag weiter oben erwhnt wird, erscheint mir realistisch, wer gut wirtschaftet und sich ein wenig reinhngt kann aber sicher deutlich mehr rausholen.

Dem muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Wer meint, er habe sein Studium und dann seis vorbei mit der Arbeit, der irrt. Geld kommt ned allein. Die Faulen werden untergehen, die Fleiigen werden belohnt. Hergeschenkt wird nix.
Wobei i v.a. das Zitat "gut wirtschaftet" toll finde. Ich hab mal mit einem Zahnarzt gesprochen: Er hat gemeint, das wichtigste, was wir berhaupt einmal lernen mssen, des is die Abrechung und das wirtschaftliche Handeln. Es kann einfach nix werden, wenn einer ein Top-Zahnarzt is, aba null berblick ber seine Finanzen hat. Das is meine Meinung.

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

jop, des is a punkt, wenn man sich abrackert und dann alles durch die finger rinnt ists traurig. aber wofr hatte man ein oder evtl. zwei jahre wirtschaft in der schule*g*
es ist ne herausforderung, aber es schaffen soviele, warum soll ich das nicht schaffen? kommt zeit kommt rat. und arbeitswillig sind die meisten die dieses studium durchziehen.

----------


## freeman

> und arbeitswillig sind die meisten die dieses studium durchziehen.


 Tssstsss. Des kanni ned besttigen.

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

die meisten, hab ich gesagt, dass es ned alle sind ist klar. aber wenn s umgekehrt ist, dann bin ich eben a ausnahme*g* auch gut.

----------

